# Help with furring a mask?



## CombatRaccoon (May 3, 2008)

YAY FURSUIT FORUM YAY!!! 

Well I'm in the foaming process of my mask but I was thinking that the fur might come off the fabric if I just glue it on my mask because the end isn't sewn. Should I sew or glue the edges of the fur fabric before putting it on the mask? just wondering... thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Thorne (May 3, 2008)

I just glued the pieces of fur on and pinched the edges together.


----------



## Beastcub (May 15, 2008)

i just glue it right on w/hot glue and use white glue to seal the edges as i can clean it off if i mess up (but means a "do not get excessivly wet" warning)


----------



## Vitani (May 19, 2008)

*i'm gonna be using a spray adhesive and sewing the edges together. no one wants to accidentally get glue all over your fur. *


----------

